# Strawberry Madness



## college_cook (Jul 14, 2006)

So the grocery ran a great deal the other day, strawberries for just over $1 a pound!  ( dunno about elsewhere, but that's a steal arodund here).

In short I came home with about 15 pounds of strawberries, with intent to freeze most of them... alas my freezer is already packed full with meats I keep on hand for grilling....

So, my question to you, what do I do with all of these berries?  I love strawberry jam, but have never bottled/canned anything before, though I suppose I could learn.

So far I think I'm going to make strawberry ice cream, a strawberry pie or cheesecake, and after that I'm stumped.

Any ideas?


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

Do you have any roommates? Stawberry fights are always fun


----------



## vagriller (Jul 14, 2006)

Dip some in chocolate. Strawberry shortcake, strawberry waffles.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

I wionder what stuffing a chicken with strawberries would taste like..........


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2006)

_You might like strawberry soup... I have a recipe but it uses white or rose wine in it._

_kadesma _


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 14, 2006)

Mix a little sugar with the strawberries and let them sit to make a syrup.  Drizzle over ice cream and/or angel food cake.

Put on romaine salad with candied walnuts.

Swedish Cream with fruit
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup sugar
1 cup sour cream
1/2 t. almond extract
Sweetened fresh fruit

In small saucepan, sprinkle gelatin on cream to soften for several minutes.  Stir in sugar; heat until gelatin and sugar are dissolved.  Remove from heat and chill until mixture begins to thicken.  Add sour cream and almond extract; stir until smooth.  Pour into a 3-cup mold that has been rinsed with cold water.  Chill until firm.  Unmold and serve with fruit.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

Strawberry Margaritas

or if you don't feel like drinking, fruit smoothies.


----------



## corazon (Jul 14, 2006)

You could make freezer Jam. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/iso-rasp-freezer-jam-recipe-12903.html?highlight=freezer

I like any thing strawberry rhubarb.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 14, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _You might like strawberry soup... I have a recipe but it uses white or rose wine in it._
> 
> _kadesma _



I actually thought about the possibilities of this, b/c I have an excellent dessert wine that's been chilling for months, unopened, and I'd really like to get it out of my fridge.  If you can find the recipe would you mind posting it?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> I actually thought about the possibilities of this, b/c I have an excellent dessert wine that's been chilling for months, unopened, and I'd really like to get it out of my fridge. If you can find the recipe would you mind posting it?


Here you go CC enjoy.
you need:
3 pints of strawberries
1/4-c. sugar or more to taste plus1 Tab.
pinch of ground cardamon
2-c. white or rose wine, plus extra for thinning the soup if need be.
black pepper in a mill for garnish grinding
2-3 Tab. sliced mint leaves
set aside 2 c. strawberries. Coarsely chop the remaining berries and place in a blender. Add the sugar,cardamon,and 2 cups of wine and blend til mixture is smooth. Transfer your puree to a soup tureen, taste and add more sugar if you like. Thin with wine to the soup consistancy you prefer. Season with the ground pepper from the mill and chill well...2 hrs or so. While soup chills slice the remaining berries, sprinkle with the 1 Tab. sugar and put them to chill as well. To serve, divide the sliced berries among individual bowls and ladle the chilled soup over them and then sprinkle with the sliced mint..Serve immediately
serves 4
kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2006)

Puree a bunch with some lemon juice, and sugar, put in freezer bags and try to squeeze em in the freezer. Always good to have on hand for some "special adult waters"...


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 23, 2006)

They're lovely stired into a rice pudding, and speaking of puddings the British dessert "summer pudding" springs to my mind as a good use for berries. Eton mess and trifle are two other tasty uses. I like them in salads too, and have even cooked them with grilled chicken breasts and balsamic vinegar


----------

